# Whitefish?



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

My dad and I went fishing and froze our butts off to catch one whitefish. (Legally. We had 2 more foul-hooked fish we tossed back.)

Any suggestions on how to prepare it?


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Beave - 

My wife likes them broiled. I she spreads butter on them, not sure if she puts any seasoning, if she does ... she soesn't use much. VERY simple.

She ate 1/2 of one I caught the other day, she let my daughter and me share the other half. Needless to say she loves whitefish ... she will normally buy it all year long.

I also only kept one tonight, and am going to smoke it.

Where abouts were you at on the pier?? I have a funny fealing you might have been right next to me!! I was prolly about 2/3 (maybe a little more) of the way out to the light.

Ed


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

My dad and I were pretty much right up at the end of the walkway from the parking lot. We had a decent time but were a bit bummed. 3 hours of fishing for one legit fish. Sounds like we missed it by two nights.


----------

